# recovery from torn pec log



## mikeb1980 (Jan 1, 2016)

What's up everyone. I have been reading posts on this forum awhile and have decided after tearing my pec on a flat press to post this and maybe get some good advice and/or show that recovery can be done. I opted to not have surgery on the tear as it was muscle from tendon on my scalpular pectoral. It has been 5 weeks since the initial  rear and as although I do still have some disfigurment of the tissue directly above the long head of my left bicep I have gotten back at it. I am 5'8 205lbs 35 years old. My diet mainly consists of around 180-200+ grams of protein a day, and to be honest. I really don't count carbs or fat at this point, because I eat as cleanly as possible. Supplements are no explode preworkout, 5g creatine, and protein powder.  Also Ihave just begun a cycle of dmz 2.0 and in a week or so will begin sust @ 500mg a week running both for 8 weeks, with cycle assist, then will be running eradicate with t.t. So down to business.
Chest and shoulders day
Flat bench 135, 155, 185 x 12 reps 225x10
Incline bench 145 x12 reps x 4 sets
Incline dumbbell 55 x 12 x 4
Standing overhead press 95 x 12 x 4
Upright row 80s x 12 x 4
Lateral raise 25s x 10 x 4
Shrugs 180 x 12 x 4
Also did abs.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a torn pectoralis years ago, a very unpleasant job, but could not withhold me from training, recovery is very slow and difficult, do you have a picture of the pectoralis friend


----------

